# Gegenstandboni werden nicht addiert.



## Kazragore_BdC (30. Oktober 2005)

Im brandneuen BLASC werden die Gegenstandboni nicht addiert, in meinen Profil steht z. B. Beweglichkeit 122, dabei hab ich über 340.


----------



## B3N (30. Oktober 2005)

Jo - ist bekannt, wurden wir gestern schon drauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Shurakai (30. Oktober 2005)

Schreibe jetzt einfach mal hier rein ;-)

Also ich habe auch ein Problem, bei den älteren Version wurde mal Daten übermittelt und mal nicht, sodass immer etwas gefehlt hatte, mit der neuen Version werden garkeine Daten mehr übertragen an Blasc, der Client startet zwar, findet aber keine Daten zum übermitteln.

Gruss
Shurakai


----------



## Regnor (30. Oktober 2005)

Shurakai schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibe jetzt einfach mal hier rein ;-)
> 
> Also ich habe auch ein Problem, bei den älteren Version wurde mal Daten übermittelt und mal nicht, sodass immer etwas gefehlt hatte, mit der neuen Version werden garkeine Daten mehr übertragen an Blasc, der Client startet zwar, findet aber keine Daten zum übermitteln.
> 
> ...



kannst du blasc mal im debug modus starten und uns dann das debug file welches im blasc ordner liegt zuschicken?


----------



## Shurakai (30. Oktober 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du blasc mal im debug modus starten und uns dann das debug file welches im blasc ordner liegt zuschicken?
> [post="102683"][/post]​


 Hi, kannst du mir noch sagen wie ich Blasc im Debug-Modus starten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss
Shurakai

EDIT: *mhm* jetzt sind sie plötzlich alle geupdatet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Problem erstmal gelöst ^^


----------



## Regnor (30. Oktober 2005)

Shurakai schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, kannst du mir noch sagen wie ich Blasc im Debug-Modus starten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Startmenü->Programme->BLASC -> Blasc (Debug)
dann einfach einen Upload machen und uns das File schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurakai (30. Oktober 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Startmenü->Programme->BLASC -> Blasc (Debug)
> dann einfach einen Upload machen und uns das File schicken
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, nen Startmenüeintrag habe ich gar keinen :-) Und zudem schaue mal zum vorherigen Post incl. Edit. Und trotzdem thx für die schnelle nette Hilfe.

EDIT: Aber wieder übertragen mit lücken, schicke doch wohl euch mal das File zu ^^


----------



## Regnor (30. Oktober 2005)

Shurakai schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, nen Startmenüeintrag habe ich gar keinen :-) Und zudem schaue mal zum vorherigen Post incl. Edit. Und trotzdem thx für die schnelle nette Hilfe.
> 
> EDIT: Aber wieder übertragen mit lücken, schicke doch wohl euch mal das File zu ^^
> [post="102688"][/post]​



okay, dazu wäre es dann schön wenn du die charnamen mit reinschreibst. 
wenn du keinen startmenüeintrag hast dann kannst du den debug modus starten indem du blasc mit den parametern "auto" und "debug" startest
also als beispiel:
START->Ausführen->
"C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\BLASC.exe" auto debug


----------



## Crowley (31. Oktober 2005)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:
			
		

> Im brandneuen BLASC werden die Gegenstandboni nicht addiert, in meinen Profil steht z. B. Beweglichkeit 122, dabei hab ich über 340.
> [post="102673"][/post]​


Leider ist es nicht so ohne weiteres möglich nur die Gegenstandboni auszulesen, da in der Interface-Anzeige auch die Buffs mit hineinzählen. Dann wäre die Anzeige im Herold immer davon abhängig ob man gebufft war oder nicht.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (1. November 2005)

Bei 2 anderen Char-Profiler die ich ausprobiert hatte in der Zeit wo BLASC net lief konnten das ohne Probleme, auch nach Patch 1.80.


----------



## B3N (1. November 2005)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 2 anderen Char-Profiler die ich ausprobiert hatte in der Zeit wo BLASC net lief konnten das ohne Probleme, auch nach Patch 1.80.
> [post="102916"][/post]​




Das ist auch kein Problem - nur ist es eben nicht ohne weiteres möglich das per Interafcescript zu machen, wir haben dafür allerdigns schon eine Lösung und werden diese auch bald umsetzen. Keine Sorge - die Bonis werden bald korrekt angezeigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

